# New Babies!!! And New Does!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I purchased a few new Does from CritterHaven last week and two of them kidded with twins!! So I will post pics of the Does and of their twins! The father to the the babies is (CritterHaven's) Chestnut Grove Lilly's Zorro (Triple Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck).

Pepper:








Her Twins! One Doeling and One Buckling!! Born 12/10/2007








Faline (Doeling of the twins). I purchased these Does in the hopes of them having a Doeling colored up like Faline and it gamble paid off!!!
















Bambi (Buckling of the twins)

















Oreo:








Her Twin Doelings!! Born 12/13/2007








Dot








Atta









And this is Midget. She was born 4/8/2007.









I also had a little Buckling born on my farm on 12/13/2007, but I have got to get pictures of him today. I also purchased two more new Pygmy Does so I will get pictures of them today as well.

Let me know what you think of my new additions!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are adorable, if that doeling goes missing it wasn't me ;D


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You have certainly built up fast! You have "the bug" heehee. They are udderly adorable haha.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm jealous!! Those babies are just too cute!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're so cute!!! She has one of my goats, Chocolate Chip. Those babies are adorable!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh nigie babies are soooo cute! I love the little black doe with the white spot on her head. Unless you look really close it looks like she doesn;t have ears...LOL she looked like a little tiny lamancha to me at first. Then i looked closer and saw her ear. I love the shape of newborn babies heads! especially before you disbud them they're heads are so round and fit perfectly in the palm of your hand. and oh those little noses!
Oh i guess i need to post those two things on the thread in goat frenzy...what do you love about your goats! 
Congrats! 
beth


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww...they are all adorable!!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Cute babie!!! Glad to see Susan could find a good home for those girls! She's been selling them for what seems like forever!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so you got some registered does then? 

Those kids are just so adorable. I can't believe how fast you are scarfing up goats! one day I hope to have space to be able to do that - but then again maybe my space issues are for the best. 

Congratulations


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


Sweet Gum Minis said:


> They're so cute!!! She has one of my goats, Chocolate Chip. Those babies are adorable!


I had considered purchasing Chocolate Chip. She is VERY pretty! The only reason I didn't is because I am really trying to get my Pygmy numbers up a little bit. But if I go back up that direction this Spring I might have to make another visit :wink: And she had the cutest little Doeling there but she wouldn't part with her 

I am REALLY enjoying the minis!! They are definitely the breeds of goat for me! I go down to the barn (because I am actually getting to keep these babies in the barn here at my house!), sit in the stall with them, and they all just crawl all over me! They are spoiled! :roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> so you got some registered does then?
> 
> Those kids are just so adorable. I can't believe how fast you are scarfing up goats! one day I hope to have space to be able to do that - but then again maybe my space issues are for the best.
> 
> Congratulations


No registered ones right now. But I am looking to purchase a registered blue-eyed Buckling from Lazy Q whenever she has one born that is black and brown, tri-colored, or chocolate. So hopefully by Spring I will have the Buckling I have been looking for 

I am planning on running two herds once I have the fencing done here at my farm. Once Pygmy herd and one Nigerian Herd. I want a Chocolate or Tri-Colored Pygmy Buck for my Pygmy herd, and a Chocolate, Tri-Colored, or Brown and Black Buck with Blue-Eyes for my Nigi herd  I am on the waiting list with a couple of farms and hope to have what I am looking for by Spring    After I get both herds setup the way I want them I am planning on trying to add a couple of registered Does to the mix. Hubby is really jumping on the ban-wagon now, and he is actually the reason I went ahead and purchased Oreo and Pepper. He said if I didn't take a risk every now and then, then it wouldn't be worth it. So everything is going GREAT here


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now that is just awesome! glad you aren't having issues with expanding and growing your herd.

My mom stopped asking me if I was selling Misty and Flicka and my dad said he would build me a barn - just crossing my fingers I get the promise on Christmas for one in the spring! Otherwise it may take forever to get done


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how that feels. I am hoping that the end of next week we will get to start on the fencing. I am so VERY excited. It just can't get here quick enough :lol:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi your herd is looking so good. Those new babies out of pepper and oreo are just the cutest. I am glad you got them. Susan is just the sweetest person isnt she. I love to go look at her animals. Did you like the lamas? All of her animals are just the sweetest. I almost got Choc chip too but she has horns and I decided to stick with registered only. But she is so cute.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and be sure when you pick a buck out from Lazy Q to make sure it is able to be AGS registered. Some of hers are only NDGA and you want one that is NDGA and AGS registerable. Otherwise you will be very pleased with her quality of her goats. She has some of the most beautiful Nigerians. Try to get a buck out of Cappy or Dancer as they are usually very colorfull and are AGS registerable.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Brandi your herd is looking so good. Those new babies out of pepper and oreo are just the cutest. I am glad you got them. Susan is just the sweetest person isnt she. I love to go look at her animals. Did you like the lamas? All of her animals are just the sweetest. I almost got Choc chip too but she has horns and I decided to stick with registered only. But she is so cute.





trob1 said:


> Oh and be sure when you pick a buck out from Lazy Q to make sure it is able to be AGS registered. Some of hers are only NDGA and you want one that is NDGA and AGS registerable. Otherwise you will be very pleased with her quality of her goats. She has some of the most beautiful Nigerians. Try to get a buck out of Cappy or Dancer as they are usually very colorfull and are AGS registerable.


Thank you! I have almost got all of the color patterns I am wanting.... almost  Yes, Susan is a very nice lady. I really liked the llamas and the rabbits!! But she didn't have any Dwarf rabbits for sale right now  I am sure my husband was very thrilled to hear that :lol: Thanks for the advice about the registrations on Lazy Q's Bucks! I am thinking I will have to hold out for babies off of Cappy or Dancer. The only Blue-Eyed Doe she has due this month is Dark Moon, and we are both expecting her to produce mostly black babies (but you never know). I really LOVE Cappy's last buckling, Lars, but she refuses to part with him :hair: ( Can't say that I blame her there, he is gorgeous  I am just really keeping my fingers crossed for the colors I want! If Dark Moon doesn't have one like I am wanting, I am going to find out when Cappy and Dancer are due. I am so excited!!!!! :dance:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi Dark Moon is only NDGA registered if my memory serves me correctly and that will leave you very limited. You really want your buck double registered with NDGA and AGS.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If a goat is AGS registered, what do you have to do to get it registered with NDGA also? Is there a way to do that even if the parents are not NDGA??

I know it is a dumb question, but thought that I would ask


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as I know if a Nigerian goat is AGS registered then all of its off spring and itself can be NDGA, AGS and ADGA registered but if a Nigerian is only NDGA registered then that is all its offspring and itself can be registered with. 

I think all you do is send in the original AGS registration or it may even work with a copy to the NDGA or ADGA with the fees and a registration form then they will do the rest. You can call them and they will tell you for sure.

Does that help?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Teresa! I haven't even checked her website to see how they are registered yet. For the colors I want I will probably have to wait for Cappy or Dancer's kids. I think I am fixing to take another look at her website and see if I can figure out when they should be due to kid.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, Now I am getting really excited to have mine, after seeing those curie pies.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I have got two of my blue-eyed girls put up to kid right now. They should be due any week now. Today I am going to try to get pics of Lillie, KiKi, and Flounder, and possibly get a video of Faline, Bambi, Dot, and Atta playing


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo, hoo can't wait.


----------

